# Suggestions Please



## mozartofmadras (Dec 24, 2011)

I recently started traveling in the world of classical music. So far, from the little I've heard, I like 

- Mozart Symphony 25 Movement 1
- Beethoven 5
- Vivaldi's La Primavera (Spring)

Can you guys suggest some similar pieces which are exciting, melodious and that will get you easily hooked up? Appreciate you help.


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

Since you like Mozart, try his Requiem Mass in D minor. Also Toccata and Fugue in D Minor by Bach. Oh and Bach's Mass in B.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

I think Bach's Mass might be a difficult place to start.

Try:

Beethoven 7 (especially 2nd movement)
Brahms - Hungarian Dances (try No.1, 4, 5 & 6)
Dvorak - Slavonic Dances (Op.46 No.7 and Op.72 No.2)
Lalo - Symphonie Espagnole
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto + Piano Concerto No.1
Offenbach - Infernal Galop
Rossini - La Gazza Ladra Overture + William Tell Overture (Lots of familiar tunes )
Schubert - Trout Quintet (especially 4th movement)
Johann Strauss II - Radetzky March + Blue Danube Waltz
Wagner - Die Meistersinger Overture


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Try Mozart's symphony 40 and some of his overtures (which can be had on a Mozart Overtures CD). You might try a Rossini Overtures CD. Also, for a newbie, it might be a good idea to get one of those "greatest" CDs of various composers - Mozart, Beethoven, Bach, Handel, etc. which contain popular movements (but not the entire works) - this will allow you to sample the flavors and decide what you might want to explore further.


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, I change my mind on Bach's Mass. But you should really check out Dvorak's 9th Symphony Movement 4.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Dvorak-Symphony No.9
Tchaikovsky-Symphony No.5, Marche Slave
Cesar Franck-Symphony In D
Mussorgsky-Pictures At An Exhibition


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

There are many pieces that are easily accessible to newbies and still loved by long-time listeners. Note: If you're interested in opera, I recommend trying out excerpt CDs before trying to listen to a whole thing (sometimes those "highlights" are the only good parts of the opera anyway ) Here are some recommendations off the top of my head:

Beethoven's Piano Sonatas "Appassionata," "Pathetique," "Waldstein," "Moonlight"
Beethoven's Symphony No. 6
Haydn's Symphonies 92-104
Mozart's Piano Concerti Nos. 20-21
Mozart's Symphonies 40-41
Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto
Bruch's Violin Concerto No. 1
Tchaikovsky Symphonies 4-6
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No. 1
Tchaikovsky's The Nutcracker
Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 2
Ravel's Bolero
Ravel's Piano Concerto in G
Debussy's La Mer
Sibelius Symphonies 2, 5, and 6
Sibelius Violin Concerto
Barber's Adagio for Strings


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I agree with most of the other suggestions, in addition:

Schumann - Kinderszenen 
Schumann - Album für die Jugend (Album for the Young)
Schumann - Symphony No. 2


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Another vote for Dvorak 9th. Melodies-a-plenty.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I know where you're coming from, OP...I'd go with the Rach 3 next.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

kv466 said:


> I know where you're coming from, OP...I'd go with the Rach 3 next.


I'll second Rachmaninoff's 3rd Piano Concerto.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

See if this strikes your fancy, I find it a very immediately likable piece, extremely catchy and addictive


----------

